# Work trak 284



## 203008751 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just bought a used worktrak 284, it has a Yangdong Y385 , 3 cyl disel. The motor plate is stamped 1999, but the guy I bought it from says its a 2006, it is 4wd. Does anybody know what horse power that motor is ? I dd not get any manuals with the tractor. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 24, 2006)

25 hp at the PTO.


----------

